# Έρχομαι από μακριά ... Ο Ζουράρις στη Βουλή!



## Costas (Feb 12, 2015)

Τι σόι Λεξιλογία είμαστε και δεν συζητήσαμε την Υπέρμαχο Στρατηγό που 'χει στα μάτια της το ψηφιδωτό της Ρωμιοσύνης; Ή το κάναμε και δεν πήρα χαμπάρι; Και την Έριδα που γίνεται Έρως; (είπε κι ένα εν μέρει σωστό μέσα στις τόσες ελληνοπαρμένες μπαρούφες)


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2015)

Costas said:


> Τι σόι Λεξιλογία είμαστε και δεν συζητήσαμε την Υπέρμαχο Στρατηγό που 'χει στα μάτια της το ψηφιδωτό της Ρωμιοσύνης; Ή το κάναμε και δεν πήρα χαμπάρι; Και την Έριδα που γίνεται Έρως; (είπε κι ένα εν μέρει σωστό μέσα στις τόσες ελληνοπαρμένες μπαρούφες)



Το σκέφτηκα και μάζεψα και το απαραίτητο υλικό, αλλά σκέφτομαι ταυτόχρονα ότι δεν το έχουμε κάνει ποτέ. Γιατί να το αρχίσουμε τώρα;


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2015)

Μα είχαμε άλλοτε Ζουρλάρι στη Βουλή; Καλά, δεν εννοούσα να του ανοίξουμε σώνει και καλά νήμα, αλλά κάνα εφημεράκι...Ή θα μπορούσαμε να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα στο Fun για κάθε είδους αρλούμπες παντρεμένες με αρχαιοελληνικά τσιτάτα. Έχουμε daeman, έχουμε Θέμη, έχουμε μπερκέτι. Ένα νήμα καλτ, βρε παιδί μου!


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ασκήσω κριτική στο Ζουράρι, διότι όταν εσείς οι υπόλοιποι δεν τον είχατε ακουστά εγώ είχα ήδη παρακολουθήσει δεκαπέντε ομιλίες του (αμ, πώς!). 
Και εξηγώ: τω καιρώ εκείνω ο ο Ζουράρης (με ήτα γιατί έτσι μου'ρχεται) δεν ζούσε ακόμα στην Ελλάδα. Είχε όμως οικογενειακές σχέσεις με καθηγητή του ΔΠΘ και ερχόταν ετησίως Ξάνθη για διακοπές και για να επισκεφτεί τα βαφτιστήρια του. Και σε κάθε του επίσκεψη το κανόνιζαν να δώσει μια διάλεξη για όλο το κοινο- αν και τελικά μόνο φοιτητές και πανεπιστημιακοί πήγαιναν να τον ακούσουν. Μη μου ζητάτε να σας πω ποιό ήταν το θέμα της εκάστοτε ομιλίας. Ξέρω μόνο ότι είχε πολλά τσιτάτα του Ιωάννη του Χρυσόστομου, μεγάλου αγίου και προστάτη των νεοορθόδοξων, που τότε έκαναν θραύση και στο ΔΠΘ ώς νέα τάση. 

Μια μικρή παρένθεση για το νεο-ορθόδοξο τμήμα του ΔΠΘ: Πολλοί πρώην κνίτες είχαν γίνει νεοοορθόδοξοι και τσιτάρανε Χρυσόστομο και Μέγα Βασίλειο, μαζί με τον Άγιο Κάρολο τον ομολογητή, και τον συνεργάτη αυτού όσιο Φρειδερίκο Έγγελο, τον χιπστερομουσάτο :inno: Είχαν δε ρέψει από τη νηστεία και την προσευχή και είχαν υιοθετήσει ασκητική περιβολή: αλογοουρά και μούσι μαδημένο, μαύρο πλεχτό πουλόβερ ψαράδικο πλεγμένο με τις χοντρές βελόνες, ξεχειλωμένο και διακοσμημένο με καμιά τρυπούλα εδώ- εκεί από το τσιγάρο, τζην είτε ξεβαμμένο ως σχεδόν άσπρο είτε μαύρο εντελώς εφαρμοστό για να τονίζονται οι ισχνές γάμπες και το όλο λουκ όσιος Ονούφριος. Εκτός από τους προαναφερθέντες μεγάλο συγγραφέα θεωρούσαν και τον Ντοστογέφσκι, αλλά επειδή μάλλον διαφωνούσαν για το ποιά ήταν η καλύτερη μετάφρασή του στα ελληνικά δεν τον τσιτάριζαν ποτέ. Κλείνει η παρένθεση. 

Την πρώτη φορά που πήγα σε ομιλία του Ζουράρι κάποιοι παλιότεροι είχαν πιάσει πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα στο αμφιθέατρο της Πολυτεχνικής, κι ενώ περιμέναμε την εμφάνιση του ομιλητή δημιουργούσαν ατμόσφαιρα γηπέδου με συνθήματα όπως _οε οε οε οε έλα Ζουράρι αρχηγέ_ και _είσαι θεός, ήλιος καλοκαιρινός_. Εμείς οι αδαείς υπόλοιποι τους κάναμε σσσσσσσσσσσσσ και _μην το κάνετε γήπεδο εδώ πέρα_ Κοτζάμ Έλληνας του εξωτερικού, διακεκριμένος πολιτειολόγος ερχόταν να μας μιλήσει. 
Και ήρθε. Και μίλησε. Μόνο που δεν θυμάμαι τί είπε. Και πέταγε έτσι στα ξαφνικά αρχαίους συγγραφείς και εμείς παρακολουθούσαμε με κομμένη την ανάσα μπας και βγάλουμε νόημα, κιχ δεν ακουγόταν, ώσπου σηκώνει το χέρι του ένας από την πρώτη σειρά (εκπρόσωπος της νεολαίας του ΠΑΣΟΚ, νομίζω) και ζητάει μετάφραση. 
Ποιός είδε τον Θεό και δεν φοβήθηκε! :scared::clap::clap:


Και τότε ο Ζουράρις είπε τη μόνη φράση που θυμάμαι από όλες τις ομιλίες του στο ΔΠΘ, μια φράση που έγινε το σύνθημά μας για χρόνια και που είναι η μόνη που θυμάμαι ακόμα από τόσες ώρες ζουραρείου μπλα μπλα:

_Μη βλακίζεις παιδί μου_

Και συμπλήρωσε, καταδεικνύοντας το ατόπημα της κατάργησης των αρχαίων ελληνικών στα σχολεία: Τη γλώσσα σου μιλάω.


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2015)

Για daeman και Θέμη μίλαγα, μας βγήκε η SBE από τα βόρεια με ρεπορτάζ πρώτης!


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2015)

Ανεπίτρεπτο βέβαια να προσπερνάμε ένα Ζουράρι. Διορθώνω αμέσως:

*Ολόκληρη η ομιλία του βουλευτή των ΑΝΕΛ, Κ. Ζουράρι:*

Κύριε πρόεδρε, τα σέβη μου.

Κυρίες και κύριοι βουλευταί και βουλευταί, κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι και συν-αδελφοί.

Υπάρχει καιρός του λέγειν, υπάρχει καιρός του αντιλέγειν, υπάρχει καιρός του ψέγειν.

Σήμερα για μένα θα είναι ο καιρός του υμνείν αίνον, έπαινον, του υμνείν την Ιλιαδορωμιοσύνη.

Κύριες βουλευταί και κύριοι βουλευταί,

«Έρχομαι από μακριά. Οι συλλέκτριες των κρόκων της Θήρας έρχονται δίπλα μου και παγεμένες δίπλα με τον βόρειο τον άνεμο οι Μυροφόρες με τη χρυσή των αγγέλων αντανάκλαση».

Και επειδή, κύριοι βουλεταί και κυρίες βουλευτές ή βουλευτίνες ή σύντροφοι ή συντρόφισσες, κύριοι και κυρίες, επειδή σήμερα, αύριο, παραπέρα, αυτές τις μέρες, όπως πάντοτε, αείποτε και συνεχώς, θα βυσσοδομούν πάλι η κουστωδία των δυσσεβών Βρυξελλών και εκείνος ο αρχέκακος όφις, ο Αλεμανός, γι’ αυτό ακριβώς θα πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσουμε στον καθ’ ημάς τρόπον. Ποιος είναι ο τρόπος μας; Αυτός: «Πᾶσαν γῆν καὶ θάλασσαν ἐσβατὸν τῇ ἡμετέρᾳ τόλμῃ καταναγκάσαντες γενέσθαι, μνημεῖα ἀΐδια καλῶν τε καὶ κακῶν ξυγκατοικήσαντες».

Και επειδή θα επανέλθουν πάλι οι δυσσεβείς και οι άλλοι Αλεμανοί και ως αρχέκακος όφις, εμείς ξέρουμε ότι θα συμπαραταχθούμε, θα συμπορευθούμε, θα συμπολεμήσουμε τη Υπερμάχω Στρατηγώ, «που ’χει στα μάτια της ψηφιδωτό τον καημὸ της Ρωμηοσύνης».

Και βεβαίως εμείς διδάξαμε στην οικουμένη, εμείς διδάξαμε πάντοτε, εσαεί και αείποτε και ξανά και ξανά ότι σ’ αυτόν εδώ τον υπεράχρονο, τον χρονικώς υπεράχρονο τόπον, σ’ αυτόν τον τόπον, στην κορυφήν του Ομήρου και στο ακροθίνιον του Ολύμπου, εμείς οι Ολύμπιοι διδάξαμε εδώ ότι η Έρις γίνεται Έρως. Ναι, η έρις γίνεται έρως, έρως ελευθερίας. Και φυσικά ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι ξεκινούμε όπως πάντα εδώ και τρεις χιλιάδες [χρόνια] ηττημένοι, αλλά ως ηττημένοι είμαστε αυτοί οι οποίοι θα ξαναδώσουμε σ’ αυτόν τον πλανήτη των πεπλανημένων πλανητών και των πλανήτων, θα δώσουμε την «καθ’ ημάς καθεστηκυίαν πολιτείαν». Ποια είναι η «καθ’ ημάς καθεστηκυία πολιτεία»; Μία και μόνη. «Σε τούτα εδώ τα μάρμαρα κακιά σκουριά δεν πιάνει».


*Παραπομπές*

1. Έρχομαι από μακριά. Οι συλλέκτριες των κρόκων της Θήρας πορεύονται πλάι μου, κι από κοντά, πηγαιμένες με τον Άνεμο τον βόρειο, οι Μυροφόρες, ωραίες μες στα τριανταφυλλιά τους και τη χρυσή των αγγέλων αντανάκλαση.

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης. Ιδιωτική οδός


2. πᾶσαν μὲν θάλασσαν καὶ γῆν ἐσβατὸν τῇ ἡμετέρᾳ τόλμῃ καταναγκάσαντες γενέσθαι, πανταχοῦ δὲ μνημεῖα κακῶν τε κἀγαθῶν ἀΐδια ξυγκατοικήσαντες

Θουκυδίδης 2.41

3. Ιλιαδορωμηοσύνη

*




*
4. που ’χει στα μάτια της ψηφιδωτό τον καημὸ της Ρωμηοσύνης

Για μας ήταν άλλο πράγμα ο πόλεμος για την πίστη του Χριστού
και για την ψυχή του ανθρώπου καθισμένη στα γόνατα της Υπερμάχου Στρατηγού,
που είχε στα μάτια ψηφιδωτό τον καημό της Ρωμιοσύνης,
εκείνου του πελάγου τον καημό σαν ήβρε το ζύγιασμα της καλοσύνης.

Γιώργος Σεφέρης. «Νεόφυτος ο Έγκλειστος μιλά―», 5-8. Ημερολόγιο καταστρώματος, Γ΄, 1955. Ποιήματα. Ίκαρος, 1974. 259-260.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 14, 2015)

Και εύφημος μνεία για:


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

Μπράβο βρε Εαρίον! Να το στείλω και σε κάποιες που κάνουν νέα ελληνικά, να ξεστραβωθούν! :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2015)

Προσθήκες:

Το βιντεάκι (ιότροπο: σχεδόν μισό εκατομμύριο επισκέψεις)







Και συνομιλία με την ηρωική διερμηνέα:

http://popaganda.gr/maria-asimakopoulou-zouraris-omilia-nomiatiki/


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2015)

Ωστόσο ένα σπουδαίο θέμα έμεινε μετέωρο: Έρις και Έρως ομόρριζα;

Δεν ξέρω και δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη βιβλιογραφία.

Ζάζουλα, τι λέει επ' αυτού ο Beeks; ;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ωστόσο ένα σπουδαίο θέμα έμεινε μετέωρο: Έρις και Έρως ομόρριζα;
> Δεν ξέρω και δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη βιβλιογραφία.
> Ζάζουλα, τι λέει επ' αυτού ο Beeks; ;)


Εγώ πάντως κατάλαβα πως απλώς επρόκειτο για ρητορικό σχήμα (λόγω της ακουστικής ομοιότητας των δύο λέξεων), κι όχι για ισχυρισμό ετυμολογικής συγγένειας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ωστόσο, σου καλύπτω αμέσως και την απορία περί Beekes:


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

Πολύ μου άρεσε το "εράστρια" του Ευριπίδη!


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2015)

Κι εμένα το *εραστεύω *: σήμερα θα λέγαμε «είμαι κορτάκιας, γυναικοθήρας, γκομενίζω, μπερμπαντεύω».


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

...και "γαμπρίζω".


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> Πολύ μου άρεσε το "εράστρια" του Ευριπίδη!


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9228-ο-λάτρης-η&p=112458&viewfull=1#post112458


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2015)

Μμ, ενδιαφέροντα τα εκεί λεγόμενα από τον sarant, ευχαριστώ. Δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ το εράστρια σε μεταφορική χρήση.


----------



## danae (Feb 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ασκήσω κριτική στο Ζουράρι, διότι όταν εσείς οι υπόλοιποι δεν τον είχατε ακουστά εγώ είχα ήδη παρακολουθήσει δεκαπέντε ομιλίες του (αμ, πώς!).
> Και εξηγώ: τω καιρώ εκείνω ο ο Ζουράρης (με ήτα γιατί έτσι μου'ρχεται) δεν ζούσε ακόμα στην Ελλάδα. Είχε όμως οικογενειακές σχέσεις με καθηγητή του ΔΠΘ και ερχόταν ετησίως Ξάνθη για διακοπές και για να επισκεφτεί τα βαφτιστήρια του. Και σε κάθε του επίσκεψη το κανόνιζαν να δώσει μια διάλεξη για όλο το κοινο- αν και τελικά μόνο φοιτητές και πανεπιστημιακοί πήγαιναν να τον ακούσουν. Μη μου ζητάτε να σας πω ποιό ήταν το θέμα της εκάστοτε ομιλίας. Ξέρω μόνο ότι είχε πολλά τσιτάτα του Ιωάννη του Χρυσόστομου, μεγάλου αγίου και προστάτη των νεοορθόδοξων, που τότε έκαναν θραύση και στο ΔΠΘ ώς νέα τάση.
> 
> Μια μικρή παρένθεση για το νεο-ορθόδοξο τμήμα του ΔΠΘ: Πολλοί πρώην κνίτες είχαν γίνει νεοοορθόδοξοι και τσιτάρανε Χρυσόστομο και Μέγα Βασίλειο, μαζί με τον Άγιο Κάρολο τον ομολογητή, και τον συνεργάτη αυτού όσιο Φρειδερίκο Έγγελο, τον χιπστερομουσάτο :inno: Είχαν δε ρέψει από τη νηστεία και την προσευχή και είχαν υιοθετήσει ασκητική περιβολή: αλογοουρά και μούσι μαδημένο, μαύρο πλεχτό πουλόβερ ψαράδικο πλεγμένο με τις χοντρές βελόνες, ξεχειλωμένο και διακοσμημένο με καμιά τρυπούλα εδώ- εκεί από το τσιγάρο, τζην είτε ξεβαμμένο ως σχεδόν άσπρο είτε μαύρο εντελώς εφαρμοστό για να τονίζονται οι ισχνές γάμπες και το όλο λουκ όσιος Ονούφριος. Εκτός από τους προαναφερθέντες μεγάλο συγγραφέα θεωρούσαν και τον Ντοστογέφσκι, αλλά επειδή μάλλον διαφωνούσαν για το ποιά ήταν η καλύτερη μετάφρασή του στα ελληνικά δεν τον τσιτάριζαν ποτέ. Κλείνει η παρένθεση.
> ...



SBE, τι απολαυστική αφήγηση!

Χαιρετώ όλους :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Ξεχάσαμε να προσθέσουμε αυτό εδώ, του Γιάννη Χάρη.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2015)

...
Και αυτά του Σαραντάκου, όπου μνημονεύεται και το παρόν νήμα:

Ο Κ. Ζουράρις έρχεται από μακριά

Τα μέζεα του Κ. Ζουράρι


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2015)

Ξεχωρίζω την κατακλείδα από το προχτεσινό άρθρο του Ν. Σαραντάκου, που δεν δείχνει να εντυπωσιάστηκε θετικά από τις μπαρούφες (δικός μου χαρακτηρισμός) του Ζουράρι:

Το χειρότερο είναι πως η ομιλία τού Κ. Ζουράρι είχε κι εκείνα τα άλλα για Γερμαναράδες και Ούννους, εκφράσεις που δεν είναι επιτρεπτό να ακούγονται από το βήμα της Βουλής -και ίσως θα έπρεπε να επισύρουν παρατήρηση από την Πρόεδρο. Μπορεί κανείς να είναι άτεγκτος αντίπαλος της πολιτικής της γερμανικής άρχουσας τάξης χωρίς να ξεπέφτει σε ρατσιστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, που δεν τους σκεπάζει η επίφαση αρχαιογνωσίας. Ούτε τα μέζεα.​


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

Περισσότερος σουρεαλισμός από Κ. Ζουράρη.

*«Στο τέλος εμείς θα μπούμε στο Βερολίνο, όπως πάντα»*
http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/a...los-emeis-tha-mpoyme-sto-berolino-opws-panta/
http://www.tanea.gr/files/1/2015/03/25/2015.03.26 ΖΟΥΡΑΡΙΣ.mp3

Να μην ξεχάσουμε όμως πρώτα να πάρουμε το Μανχάταν!

First we take Manhattan, του Λέναρντ, εδώ με τους REM:


----------



## Earion (Mar 26, 2015)

Ότι η _Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή_ ξεκινάει σαν το _Τη Υπερμάχω_ το υπογράμμισε από τη δεκαετία του ’60 ο Ηλίας Πετρόπουλος. 
Η γαλλική επαναστατική Στρατιά του Ρήνου δεν μπήκε ποτέ στο Βερολίνο. Μέχρι τη Φρανκφούρτη έφτασε.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 5, 2016)

Έρχομαι από μακριά... και πιάνω καρέκλα υφυπουργική. Επιβραβεύομαι.

Ο εξευτελισμός σου να γίνει τέλειος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ ένιωσα καλά με την επιλογή του Ζουράρι, αν και δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι δουλειά θα του ζητηθεί να κάνει. Νιώθω άνετα επειδή ξέρουμε τι τρολ είναι. Δεν θα σου βγάλει κάνα Πολύδωρα από την τσέπη εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις. Και στο κάτω κάτω, συμβολίζει και το συναμφότερον της κυβέρνησης, που θα ήθελε να χωρέσει τα πάντα, και εν τέλει το τίποτα.


----------

